# Combining a wood blank with an acrylic blank



## Gabericks (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello, I have a stadium pen wooden blank that I want to add some color to.  I think I saw on this forum a gentleman made several Oklahoma Sooner pens where he combined what looked like a small amount of acrylic blank with a larger amount of wooden blank.  I made this the other day but would just be curious to see if anyone has any suggestions for the best way to do this.  I had trouble with the surfaces matching up perfectly where the orange runs into the wood.  
Thanks


----------



## hewunch (Mar 7, 2021)

C-L-E-M-S-O-N!
Great first shot.
Keep at it!


----------



## TonyL (Mar 7, 2021)

nice accent


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 7, 2021)

I think the pen looks good. When you said you had trouble with the wood and acrylic matching up were you talking about one side seemed to turn or sand easier than the other so that was causing unevenness? If so that normal because of the difference in the hardness of the materials. It doesn't matter what the material if one is harder or softer than the other you will notice it. You'll just have to be carful to try to keep from putting more pressure on the softer side. I've found using a skew helps with the tools and sanding long ways will help as well.  I's not a big deal as long as you know to be careful.


----------



## eharri446 (Mar 7, 2021)

It would also help if your wood has been stabilized, since you would need to use micro mesh pads wet to get the proper finish on the acrylic piece.


----------



## Joe M (Mar 10, 2021)

I had a scrap of bocote and acrylic blank. I used a lighter touch on the acrylic when turning the pieces. I sanded them together starting with 220 and going all the way to 12,000 with the sanding pads. I masked the acrylic with blue painters tape while I was applying the CA finish to the wood. I used two coats of friction finish on the wood after the CA finish. I did a final buff with the 12,000 grit pad


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 11, 2021)

Maybe a hard backed sanding pad eg use a tongue depressor with abrasive attached to it to keep it flat? I’ve never used this on a pen but have used it on soft areas of spalted timbers i’ve turned quite successfully to keep,things level.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 11, 2021)

Whenever I sand a blank no matter if it has a combination of woods and acrylic or woods and metal or acrylic and metals, I use a block of wood with the sandpaper wrapped around it and sand in circular motions with the lathe at a slow speed. Stp lathe and sand with the grain before moving on to next grit. The block helps keep even pressure on surfaces.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 13, 2021)

Personally, I would have CA’ed the whole blank. I CA all hybrids the same. Pens, stoppers, etc. if it is small and hybrid... probably getting CA. This leaves a nice even feel where the segments are. 
In all reality, some acrylics do not need to be wet sanded. Also, there is nothing wrong with wet sanding wood, as long as you clean the mess up between grits. Usually, some alcohol.
DON’T USE ACETONE ON CA GLUE!



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

